# GSM Adelaide Team 4 contact details ?



## karan_oz (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi

My CO is from GSM Adelaide Team 4, I have uploaded all the requested docs, haven't heard back from them.

Anyone has the direct phone number of this team ?

Thanks
Karan


----------



## funny_moon (Jul 3, 2014)

In my email, they provided this information to contact urgently:

Telephone 1800 720 656 (Australia) or +61 7 3136 7000 (offshore)


----------



## arthurmmxvi (Sep 7, 2016)

*Phone number*



funny_moon said:


> In my email, they provided this information to contact urgently:
> 
> Telephone 1800 720 656 (Australia) or +61 7 3136 7000 (offshore)


Hi funny moon

Could you please tell me if the 1800 720 656 is for the Adelaide GSM in general? or for a specific team? Thank you


----------

